# FR: n'y manquez pas



## Jazzmataze

bonjour,
je prépare mon cours de français et je reste bloqué par l'usage de "y" dans n'*y* manquez pas : 
*Mme Smith - Ecoutez, je ne veux pas vous faire de la peine mais je pense qu'il n'y a rien chez nous pour le moment. Je vous promets de vous avertir dès qu'il y aura quelque chose*.
*Le Pompier - N'y manquez pas, vous me rendriez service.*
La Cantatrice chauve (Ionesco)


Je veux bien que "y" remplace un lieu ou un COI (avec des verbes avec la préposition "à"), mais là, ce n'est l'un, ni l'autre et je ne trouve pas comment expliquer cela??!


une aide??


Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_y_ remplace _je vous promets de vous avertir... _
Sencillo.


----------



## Wopsy

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _y_ remplace _je vous promets de vous avertir... _
> Sencillo.



Yes, but it's not logical; I can see why Jazzmataze is confused. 'Le' or 'en' could be easily explained, but not 'y'.


----------



## carog

Mon Bescherelle indique que outre l'emploi du pronom "Y" comme COI ou complément de lieu, il peut aussi être un pronom adverbial, comme dans "il s'y prend très mal", "il y voit très mal" - 
je suppose que dans l'exemple précédent il remplace (ne manquez pas) "de m'avertir".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Well, quite logical for natives. What else *y *could replace?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

carog said:


> Mon Bescherelle indique que outre l'emploi du pronom "Y" comme COI ou complément de lieu, il peut aussi être un pronom adverbial, comme dans "il s'y prend très mal", "il y voit très mal" -
> je suppose que dans l'exemple précédent il remplace (ne manquez pas) "de m'avertir".


 
Non, *y *remplace _je vous promets..._


----------



## carog

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Non, *y *remplace _je vous promets..._


 Ne manquez pas de me promettre de m'avertir? C'est un peu lourd, non?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

carog said:


> Ne manquez pas de me promettre de m'avertir? C'est un peu lourd, non?


 
C'est justement pour cela que le français a inventé le *y*, exactement !


----------



## Jazzmataze

waouh, je suis encore impressionné par la rapidité des réponses et j'ai à peine eu le temps de poursuivre les recherches de mon côté!
Alors, oui, c'était très simple de savoir ce que "y" remplaçait, et c'est pour ça que ma question ne portait pas sur ça, mais plutôt pourquoi??

Alors, de mon côté j'ai continué à voir et j'ai fini par comprendre : on dit manquer *à* (sa parole, à son honneur...) et la tournure négative était ne pas manquer *à* (ex. cité dans le Petit Robert : "Que sa voix ne manquât à se faire" - Gide). Aujourd'hui on dit plutôt "ne pas manquer *de*..." (comme dans mon exemple de Ionesco) mais l'emploi de "y" est peut-être marqué par l'ancien usage, non?, => préposition "à", donc "y". CQFD?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Jazzmataze said:


> waouh, je suis encore impressionné par la rapidité des réponses et j'ai à peine eu le temps de poursuivre les recherches de mon côté!
> Alors, oui, c'était très simple de savoir ce que "y" remplaçait, et c'est pour ça que ma question ne portait pas sur ça, mais plutôt pourquoi??
> 
> Alors, de mon côté j'ai continué à voir et j'ai fini par comprendre : on disa


 
C'est quoi, *on disa* ?


----------



## Tsébien

On dit "manquer à qqch" dans le sens de se dérober à une obligation morale.

En l'occurrence, manquer "à la promesse de vous avertir" (= COI).

Donc le 'y' remplace bien le COI.

CQFD


----------



## Jazzmataze

oui, Tsèbien, on finit par avoir la même logique : ça me rassure!
Pour ce qui est de "on disa", ce n'est en effet pas français, fausse manip de clavier et, hop, les mots prennent leur envol sans qu'on le désire.


----------



## Tsébien

Oui, sauf que 'manquer de' ne remplace pas 'manquer à'.

'Manquer de + infinitif' signifie 'faillir' tandis que 'manquer à' signifie 'se dérober'.

 À part ça, oui, c'est la même logique.


----------

